# Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!



## Exo (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo Sportsfreunde !

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Angelteigen für die Friedfischangelei, also Barben, Döbel, Karpfen, Schleie, Brassen usw..
Ist Paniermehl das einzige Mehl welches hierfür geeignet ist ?
Bitte schreibt mal einige fängige Rezepte für Angelteige oder passende Links auf.

Weiterhin möchte ich, da gekauftes Angelfutter einigermaßen teuer ist, billig eigenes Futter anmischen, welche Rezepte eignen sich dabei für möglichst viele Friedfische ? Bitte postet auch hier zu mal ein paar Rezepte die aus Erfahrung gute Erfolge gebracht haben oder eben Links. 

Thx 4 help


----------



## Sveni90 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

Ich habe früher immer mit Zwiebackteig gefischt.
Einfach Zwieback zu einem Teig kneten etwas Vanilliezucker und Öl rein und fertig :m


----------



## dorschhai (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

Google, Boardsuche. Jibbet reichlich! Hab mir selber vor nem Jahr oder so mal an die hundert Rezepte zusammen gesammelt. Geht recht fix, man muss nur mal den Willen zum suchen zeigen.


----------



## Raabiat (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Google, Boardsuche. Jibbet reichlich! Hab mir selber vor nem Jahr oder so mal an die hundert Rezepte zusammen gesammelt. Geht recht fix, man muss nur mal den Willen zum suchen zeigen.



|good:|sagnix


----------



## Exo (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

Wird das eigentlich nun billiger wenn ich mir 1kg Paniermehl, 1kg Biskuitmehl, 1kg Maismehl, 'n Tütchen Haferflocken, Vanillezucker, Anis, ne Dose Mais, usw. zusammenmische, als wenn ich einfach Fertigfutter kaufe ?
Weil wenns nicht billiger (sondern womöglich noch teurer) wird brauch ich ja garnicht erst damit anfangen es selbst zu mischen.


----------



## Naglfar (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

servus,


ich habe noch nie gekauftes futter benutzt. ich mach meinen teig (auch das futter) immer selber und probier einfach aus. paniermehl braucht man nicht unbedingt. max. 20% von meinen teigen haben paniermehl drin.

was ich gern benutze ist maismehl / maisgries. dann kannst du noch weizenkleie und weizengries benutzen. letztens habe ich mit bulgur (grober weizengries, gibts beim türken) gearbeitet. geht auch sehr gut und ist ideal für stehende gewässer, da der futterball sehr schön zerfällt und einen tollen futtertepich erzeugt. je mehr partikel, wie mais, hanf usw im futter drin ist, umso schneller löst er sich auf.

ich lass mich da meist von meiner mutter beraten. die weiß genau, was man reinmischen muss, um eine bestimmte konsistenz zu erreichen. normales mehl zbsp bindet recht gut.  mit einem schuss öl oder stück butter bleibt der teig geschmeidig, falls er an den haken soll.......

dann kannst du in deinen teig noch aromen beifügen. wie du lustig bist.
je öfter du deinen teig selbst machst und neues probierst, umso einfacher und fängiger wirds dann.

wenn es ganz schnell und einfach gehen muss, reicht sogar toastbrot. einfach etwas anfeuchten, auswringen und ordentlich kneten und schon hast du teig. ab auf den teighaken und schon kanns losgehen. wenn du noch beim kneten paar tropfen vanillearoma dazu gibst, hast du wieder einen neuen teig.

ich hab auch schon mit ganz normalem teig geangelt. teig mit mehl, wasser und ei. auch das geht.

viel spaß beim probieren.


----------



## dorschhai (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

Kommt auf den Preis des Fertigfutters und auf deine Bezugsquellen für Rohstoffe an. Ich sag dir gleich: in kleinen Mengen ist es fast sinnlos. Weils meistens halt 50 kg - Säcke sind. Ich hab für den Verein was zusammen gemischt, richtig gute Komponenten, hat auch super gefangen, natürlich gleich mit den richtigen Kontakten ne vernünftige Menge geordert, ich bin auf ca. 60 c/kg EK gekommen.


----------



## DonCamile (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

http://www.fang-online.de/?bereich=futterrezepte


----------



## DonCamile (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

Mastfutter für Schweine im Raiffeisenmarkt !
Raiffeisenmarkt bekommt man Zutaten sowieso billig !


----------



## dorschhai (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> Mastfutter für Schweine im Raiffeisenmarkt !
> Raiffeisenmarkt bekommt man Zutaten sowieso billig !



Naja im Verhältnis zu kleinen Päckchen ausm Supermarkt schon, für große Mengen gibts aber günstigeres.


----------



## Exo (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

Soweit gut.
Ich möchte schon mein Futter selber herstellen und neben Maden auch mal mit Teig fischen. 
Beim letzten Mal habe ich einfach nur ein paar normale Mehlsorten, also Weizenmehle zusammengemixt und dazu etwas Zimt und natürlich Wasser und Öl. Leider hat darauf nichts gebissen, liegt das an dem Weizenmehl ?

Ist es denn richtig, dass die Grundsubstanz für Friedfischfutter "Paniermehl" ist und dazu verschiedene Mehle wie "Maismehl", "Kokosmehl", "Biskuitmehl" usw. gemischt werden ?
Und das ganze dann mit ein paar vernünftig dosierten Aromastoffen, wie Anis, Cumin, Koriander, Haferflocken, Vanille usw. angereichert wird ?
Wie die Verhältnisse nachher sein müssen ist ja ne andere Sache, aber erstmal die Zutaten müsste ich wissen, sind die von mir aufgezählten Sachen so richtig ?


----------



## Naglfar (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

nein, das liegt nicht am weizenmehl....denn auf ganz normalen weizenmehl teig zbsp. fester pizzateig, beißen die auch. hab ich schon getestet. so habe ich damals in schweden, die köfis gefangen.
du bekommst aber nur mit weizenmehl keinen anständigen teig. nimm mal 80% maismehl und 20% weizenmehl....würzen wie du bock hast.... und probier nochmal. das müsste klappen.
wie bietest du den köder an? am normalen haken oder teighaken?


----------



## Exo (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

Ja aber Pizzateig ist ja auch nicht roh sondern bereits gegangen. 
Und Paniermehl ist ja praktisch auch Mehl von bereits gebackenem Brot bzw. gegangenem Mehl. 
Ich glaube die Fische mögen den rohen Teig nicht, weiß es aber nicht genau, ist nur ne Vermutung, ich probiers morgen mal mit Paniermehl bzw. Zwiebackmehl oder Maismehl und ein paar Aromen. 

Aber kann nochmal jemand was zum Futter sagen, wie macht man das selbst, ich habe schon überall gelesen, dass häufig Paniermehl, Maismehl, Haferflocken, Biskuitmehl, Weizengrieß, Vanille, Hanf usw. verwendet wird. Ist das als Futter gut, wenn man verschiedene Mehlsorten wie die oben gennanten einfach mit ein paar Aromen mischt ?


----------



## arno (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

Fische mögen sehr wohl rohen Teig!
Habs selbst gesehen, der Kollege bekam ein Biß nach den anderen!
Nur das Rezept wollte er mir nicht verraten!


----------



## esox_105 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/hakenteige.htm


----------



## ForellenDaniel (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

Einfach paniermehl mit Zimt und wasser!
Geht ganz gut auf Karpfen


----------



## Naglfar (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

ich rede auch von rohem teig. das geht definitiv! mag sein, dass an deinem wasser, die fische nicht auf teig stehen. oder vielleicht nicht auf zimt. ich gehe aber jede wette ein, dass du mit stink normalem teig, also mehl und wasser fische fangen kannst. rotaugen und rotfedern gehen immer.

was nimmst du denn für eine montage her? vielleicht liegt das ganze ja nicht am teig sondern an der technik.

fressen tun sie fast jeden teig. auf den einen teig stehen die fische halt mehr und auf den anderen eher weniger. das muss man halt ausprobieren. bei uns geht mal teig, das nächste jahr dann wieder mais. ist auch total unterschiedlich.


----------



## Exo (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

Und du meinst auch ganz sicher Teig der aus Weizenmehl hergestellt ist und nicht Paniermehl ? Das ist nämlich ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Ich behaupte ja auch nicht, dass Fische nicht auf Teig beißen, sondern nicht auf Weizenmehl-Teig.


----------



## Naglfar (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

ich rede von weizenmehl und wasser. es funktioniert. aber, ist halt manchmal den anderen teigen unterlegen. auch die konsistenz ist nicht so toll. ich würde, wie bereits erwähnt, maismehl und minimalst weizenmehl verwenden. zusätzlich noch etwas aroma dazu. fertig. 

und einkaufen würde ich mal im supermarkt in kleineren mengen und probieren. im endeffekt kommst du auf alle fälle kostenmäßig deutlich besser weg, als mit fertig futter/teig.

als futter, besorgst du dir hanf und mais. einfach, günstig und sehr effizient.


----------



## rotauge88 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

weizenmehl + wasser + zusatzstoff (vanille zucker oderso) fängt man auf jedenfall mit. kleine kugeln am 16er haken fängt man fast genauso viele rotaugen mit wie mit maden
 aber zu beginn ist die fehlbiss quote vllt. etwas höher


----------



## Schlei (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

Versuchs mal mit Puddingpulver und Paniermehl funktioniert super vorallem bei Brassen


----------



## Knispel (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

Ein erprobter und seit 46 Jahren fängiger Teig ist : Man nehme einige Scheiben ungetoastetes Toastbrot, entferne die Rinden, befeuchte den Rest mit Wasser und knete einen geschmeidigen Teig daraus. Forme diesen zu einer Kugel, schneide dieselbe in der Mitte durch und bestreiche eine Hälfte mit Margarine. Nun weiiter kneten. Den nun entstandenen Teig eventuell noch mit einigen Tropfen frei wählbares "Duftmittel" impfen.


----------



## rotauge88 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

hört sich auch gut an. probiere ich mal aus. butter oder margarine hatte ich noch nie in einem teig drin.


----------



## Knispel (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*



			
				rotauge88 schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich auch gut an. probiere ich mal aus. butter oder margarine hatte ich noch nie in einem teig drin.


 
erhöht die Bindung und Geschmeidigkeit. Außerdem löst sich der Teig nicht so schnell im Wasser auf und bleibt schön weich. Probiere es einmal, wirst mir Recht geben.


----------



## Allroundtalent (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

Hi,
@ schlei, wie machst du das mit dem puddingpulver ??
einfach mit dem paniermehl mischen mit wasser anfeuchten und dann füttern oder wie?

MfG
Allroundtalent


----------



## Schlei (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*



			
				Allroundtalent schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> @ schlei, wie machst du das mit dem puddingpulver ??
> einfach mit dem paniermehl mischen mit wasser anfeuchten und dann füttern oder wie?
> 
> ...


 
Genau so mach ich das.


----------



## Crease light (24. August 2010)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*



Exo schrieb:


> Wird das eigentlich nun billiger wenn ich mir 1kg Paniermehl, 1kg Biskuitmehl, 1kg Maismehl, 'n Tütchen Haferflocken, Vanillezucker, Anis, ne Dose Mais, usw. zusammenmische, als wenn ich einfach Fertigfutter kaufe ?
> Weil wenns nicht billiger (sondern womöglich noch teurer) wird brauch ich ja garnicht erst damit anfangen es selbst zu mischen.



Moin 
Was meinst du mit usw. ?
Was kommt da noch rein ?#h


----------



## Fanne (24. August 2010)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

in meiner schwarzangel zeit wo ich so 5-12 jahre alt war , kannte ich nur "MEHLTEIG" !!! 

mehl und wasser .... hat gefangen wie sau ! aber sowas nutzt heutztage  keiner mehr bei den ganzen neumodischen kram den es heutztage gibt !


ich nutze es immernoch und fange damit manchmal mehr wie jemand  mit  futter aus der fertig tüte !


----------



## Dunraven (24. August 2010)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*



Crease light schrieb:


> Moin
> Was meinst du mit usw. ?
> Was kommt da noch rein ?#h




Hallo, der Thread ist über 4!!! Jahre alt.
Willkommen im Board, aber schau bitte mal auf das Datum wenn Du wo postest. Nach 4 Jahren etwas wieder auszugraben hat selten Sinn. Erst recht nicht wenn Du dann noch ganz deutlich im Profil des Typen den Du fragst sehen kannst 


Letzte Aktivität: 17.06.2006 23:00
Der war seit über 4 Jahren nicht mehr im Board!!!!! 
Auf Antworten kannst Du also lange warten.


----------



## Floppe (25. August 2010)

*AW: Fängige Angelteige und Futterrezepte gesucht !!!*

ich verweise mal nach hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150704


----------

